# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  "Featherd Inversion" from Rodrigo Shiordia, USA

## Airicist

vimeo.com/user18311672

----------


## Airicist

Featherd Inversion
November 13, 2013




> This is the final video of a studio project for an interactive installation at the Geffen Contemporary in Los Angeles.

----------


## Airicist

Feathered Inversions 2.0
March 25, 2014




> An exploration into the concepts of soft robotics and kinetic installations. The piece is made of PETG acrylic and Nitinol.

----------

